# Newborn foal with deformed foot; advice please



## swd (Mar 18, 2009)

Around lunchtime today we had a filly born with a badly deformed left back foot. The foot actually is turned backwards and lies next to the back of the leg. It is frozen like that. Vet has been out and gave her some kind of injection and will be back in the morning at 8:00 to give another injection. Filly will need injections for 3 days. I was not able to be home when the vet came and hubby can't remember what kind of injection it was. I am going to attempt to attach a picture but this is my first time posting or attempting to attach a picture. If it does not come through, I would appreciate it if someone would help me get the picture posted so that I can get some input from others as to their experience with this deformity. She is trying to nurse on her own but so far has not succeeded (we have been syringe feeding her and gave her a tube of Foal Response). As of this afternoon, she is strong and has a will to live. We are doing everything we can to save her but we know that she can not survive walking on her ankle bone. We have her splinted to avoid damage to her ankle bone but this makes it even more difficult for her to stand to try to nurse.

I really would appreciate any information that any of you might have about this deformity.

(The picture will not post for me on the preview pane).


----------



## Becky (Mar 18, 2009)

It sounds like she may have contracted tendons. Did the vet give her tetracycline? It will relax the tendons. I would keep them in a confined area so the foal will have the best opportunity to find it's dam to nurse. You can email the picture to me and I will post it for you. [email protected]


----------



## Becky (Mar 18, 2009)

Here are the pictures for Sara. Any ideas?


----------



## Reble (Mar 18, 2009)

My dear, do not know what to say.





Lots of









for this little filly, maybe it can relax, never seen this before.

Please keep us updated, and thinking of you.





Just need to ask, does everything else look normal her bite, head and neck?


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 18, 2009)

Prayers and hugs for you and your sweet baby!


----------



## shelly (Mar 18, 2009)

I have no ideas for you sorry, but I'm praying that someone can help this poor little girl!!!



ray


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so sorry!!! I hope it can straighten out with the help from your vet and you! I would like to say though that even if it doesnt it may still be ok walking on the ankle. When I was working for a lady taking care of her arabians I kept seeing a buck that was missing part of his leg and he got around fine. He walked on the stump and I am sure that it formed some sort of tough skin so that it didnt hurt him. I just wanted to throw that out as a hopeful thing but most importantly just keep feeding her enough so she can keep up the strength to keep trying to get up and walk! Good luck and hope everything turns out well!!!!


----------



## swd (Mar 18, 2009)

Everything else normal. No dwarf characteristics, vet says not a dummy foal. Showed strong urge to nurse this afternoon but about an hour ago, not such a strong urge. Just can't seem to balance herself enough to learn to nurse. Tried holding her up but then she quits trying. We are going back out to the barn now to milk mare and feed filly. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh!



I've never seen anything like it! Poor baby. I'll send prayers your way!



I hope that it is something that can be fixed! Keep us updated.


----------



## New2Minis (Mar 18, 2009)

Prayers and best wishes to you and your lil filly!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not very experienced have only had

11 foals born here so far over the past few years

so can't be of any help

But prayers for your little filly and your family

hope there is something they can do

Please keep us posted


----------



## Genie (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry I can't help. I hope they are able to do something for the foal.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't have any answers or suggestions but I'm praying for your little girl. I'm sure you and vet together will know what is best. HUGS


----------



## kaykay (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry Im no help either as I have never seen one this severe. Maybe tony will come a long and look? Sending prayers and good wishes to your girl!

Kay


----------



## funnybunny (Mar 18, 2009)

So sorry about your little filly. I hope your vet can help her relax her joint.

Thinking of you and your filly.


----------



## sedeh (Mar 18, 2009)

So sorry about your foal's foot! I hope the treatments the vet is giving her will help. It is amazing what they will adjust to!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 18, 2009)

:shocked



I don't know what to say! Sending prayers!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 18, 2009)

That poor little baby. Please keep us updated and I'm sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Mar 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt] Keep your fingers crossed and your chin up! Best of luck to you![/SIZE]


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 18, 2009)

I know this is a shot in the dark but to me it looks like the hoof was pinned in that position during development. I was just wondering if there was some kind of surgical correction that could be attempted. Just a thought. I am so sorry your little baby girl has this problem. Hopefully and prayers you can get her nursing. Also that the vet comes up with something real soon to help her. Hope the shots help.

God bless your little baby with a miracle.


----------



## wildoak (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh my, sure hope your vet is able to help. Does he have any thoughts as to what caused it?

Jan


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like that foot was pressed against something for a while and grew like that (awkward position). Uuughh. Hope it all works out.


----------



## Dunhorse (Mar 18, 2009)

Swd,

I am so sorry to hear about your foal's foot. I will be praying that the tetracycline works to relax her joint. I do want to ask, did the vet take an X-ray to see if the joint is possibly fused or if it is purely a tendon issue? That would give you a better idea of her prognosis for recovery.

Best of luck and (((Hugs)))

Tracy


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_My best suggestion.... I know that you don't reside in Texas. However, we have an excellent __specialist that we've utilized and if it were me I'd contact him regarding a referral/recommendations in your area that he may know. His facility is Hill Country Equine and his name is David Dutton, D.V.M. P.C. His number is (830) 336-3600._[/SIZE]

If nothing else he may be able to consult with your vet regarding the necessary care that would be required.

I hope this may help....


----------



## nnadams (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your little filly. Hopefully the shots to relax the tendons and some physical therapy will help. Maybe even a corrective boot eventually if the tendon can be relaxed enough. I would recommend bottle feeding, too, if she is still having trouble nursing on her own. I know that is pretty much discouraged because of fear that she will never learn to nurse on her own, but I have had a couple of foals that I have bottle fed to keep strong until they could nurse on their own. They both went on to nurse from their mothers with no problem. God gave them the sucking reflex, and they want to use it for comfort as well as nurishment. Tube or syringe feeding is not very comforting. I hope everything turns out well for you and your filly. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 18, 2009)

Prayers for youur baby. I don't know what I would do if I had a baby like that. I am so so so sorry for you and your baby. I hope you can do something for her.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 18, 2009)

Ohhhhhh.... I am SO sorry that you are going through this. I haven't seen a deformity like that. I would venture a guess that surgery would be the best option, I can't see injections relaxing tendons to that degree. I'd guess the sooner you can get a surgery performed the better the prognosis for your little one to develop and grow correctly.

Good luck, whatever path you choose...

Andrea


----------



## swd (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your comments and concerns. It really means a lot to me. Keep the prayers coming. The little filly is still strong and is trying to nurse but it is hard work for her to keep her balance long enough to latch on. She drank several ounces of colostrum from a syringe and was able to nurse from mom a little with us balancing her. We have her back feet splinted so she will not be walking on the end of the bone in her leg. We will be checking on her and feeding her throughout the night. Vet has not taken any x-rays yet, trying the injections first. Hopefully they will relax the tendon and the foot will be able to straighten out then. When we changed the splint tonight it seemed that we were able to move the foot more than earlier today. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck on that pretty baby. I m hoping that everything turns out as it should. If not then our blessings and prayers are with you to make the right decision. huggs ~S~


----------



## Becky (Mar 18, 2009)

Sara, I'll keep my fingers crossed for better news in the morning. Hang in there!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 18, 2009)

Blessings and Prayers for your little one. We have seen leg problems at birth, but this is a new one. The posts that mentioned surgery may be right, especially if the joint is fused in that position.......and an x-ray would probably be the best way to tell. No matter what, you have some long nights and rough decisions ahead. Please let us know how it's going......


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 18, 2009)

I sure hope there is a fix for your baby, please keep us updated on her..


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 19, 2009)

We had a foal born with contracted tendons last year, however not nearly as bad as your little girl, but our vet gave her a shot of Vit.E/Selenium, and there was dramatic improvement in 24 hours. As a feisty little yearling now, you'd never know anything was ever wrong! I surely hope your little girl has the same outcome!

Melba


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 19, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your precious little fighter filly. I hope you and your vet will be able to see her through this.


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2009)

You and your filly have lots of prayers coming from our place! I am so sorry this has happened!!!


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Mar 19, 2009)

Also from overseas I'm sending you all my prayers for this little girl!!!

I hope that with the injection the tendon will relax and get his normal place back!

I hope she will get better soon...

Good luck!!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 19, 2009)

PLease call your vet back about this imediatley.

Besides the injections, the foal will need physical therapy by YOU and whoever goes into that stall many times a day.Ask your vet before starting this. though. I am not a vet.

You gently to gently stretch the foot towards the nromal position, just a little at a time so that no tendons get torn, pulling too hard or too suddenly can rip a tendon.

GENTLY and many times a day. Every chance you can.... Gently try to position the foot, ankle into the proper position. As the injections relax the tendons, it will get easier but this will not correct itself unless you do these exercises.

But speak with you vet first. I am not a vet but I have personal experience with this problem

I had a colt just like this and took him to a hospital but the tendon got torn due to vigorous pulling and the foal needed splinting. Ended up perfect though without a limp and perfect conformation.

Good luck,

Robin


----------



## Connie P (Mar 19, 2009)

Many prayers being said for your little girl. I sure hope that her tendon relaxes and she is able to nurse and run and play on her own soon.




ray


----------



## REO (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your baby girl! I agree with Ridgerunner and RobinRTrueJoy. Maybe those things will help! I'm sending prayers to you and your filly! {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, your poor baby! I'm sorry that you all have such a challenge to deal with, and will be praying for her and sending positive thoughts. Good luck!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 19, 2009)

Prayers for your little filly and you. I sure hope everything will work out just fine.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 19, 2009)

I have seen a full size horse foal with a deformity similiar to this. They gently massaged and straightened the limbs very gently stretching the muscles and tendons for a few days. Then once they got it so it was not quite so folded they put casts on to keep them straight. The casts did not do the job and within a couple of weeks they operated to cut the tendons, I believe they more or less shredded them rather than completely severing them. This was successful. The tendons grew back allowing the horse to walk properly. He had shoes put on very early on and was on a careful diet to keep his growth minimal and development slow.

Good luck with your baby! So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Mona (Mar 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for you and your foal!




I sure hope they can get that straightened out for her, and I also hope she is strong and eating well on her own by now. I am hoping that with the splints you made this will support her to nurse easier.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 19, 2009)

I just noticed one more thing that might help her. Her hooves look really long even for a new born. I would try to file or take some of the toe off her 3 good hooves. It looks like she is trying to stand on ballet hooves. Ask the vet. If you can do hooves do it or get a farrier out right away. Wishing you stamina and sending lots of prayers for your baby.


----------



## Reble (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wondering how she is doing tonight?


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 19, 2009)

Sending my thoughts from overseas, I hope it will turn out for the best for this little filly.


----------



## barnbum (Mar 19, 2009)

Sending prayers and wisdom for an answer...


----------



## swd (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you all so very much for your concern and best wishes for this little filly. I am overwhelmed with your response to this topic and your many expressions of support. It has been a long couple of days but she is still hanging in there. Last night she nursed from mom pretty agressively but today, not nearly as alert and seems to be tiring. She lies down nearly all the time, getting up only briefly to nurse for only a short period. Vet came back this morning for second Tetracycline injection and to assess her legs. Suggested, in addition to splinting the two back legs, that we put a soft wrap on one of her front legs which was not straight. She thought it might give her some additional support to help her to stand and nurse. Vet will be back tomorrow morning to give third injection.

When we unsplinted the back legs, there was not a lot of change. But there is some improvement so we are thankful and hopeful. We have been massaging it and gently applying tension in the correct direction as some of you suggested. Thankfully we are a retired couple so we have been able to spend all day with her and give her support. Someone mentioned that her hooves looked long for a newborn. Just wanted to say the picture was taken immediately after birth and those were her milk toes. But we did do some minor trimming today on her feet to shorten them as much as we can and remove what is left of the milk toes as she could not wear them off. Thank you for that suggestion also.

Also, several have suggested x-rays and possible surgery. We have a terrific vet and, with her recommendations, we will have to make a rough decision in the next few days if she continues to live. Even if we can get her vigorous and strong, there is still the problem with the deformity, making confortable walking impossible, which will greatly affect her quality of life. Our hearts are broken when we watch her struggle to even stand to seek nourishment.

So, we will see what tomorrow brings. Continue to send up prayers for her. I can not bring myself to give this little sweetheart a name yet.

But please know we are trying to help her as much as we can. Again, thank you for all of your suggestions and encouragement. Mom is a maiden mare but could not be more patient and nurturing.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 19, 2009)

I am just so sorry...

((((HUGS))))

Sending prayers your way, as well as the filly's.


----------



## Reble (Mar 19, 2009)

You know what is best for this little girl better than we do, being we are not having to make any decisions, just suggestions, sure hope you do not mind, what about a bale of straw to help support her so you guys do not get so tired trying to hold her up. I know you are doing all you can and God Bless you for trying.

Have you got a name for this precious girl?

more



coming from Ontario Canada


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 19, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. The little filly is in my prayers and you and your husband also for strength.

I don't have any suggestions so have just been checking in.

Charlotte


----------



## Indy's mom (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh my, this post is breaking my heart! How sad for you all! Prayers coming your way for your precious little filly!





~Tammy


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 19, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your little filly. I hope that things start to look up for all of you. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 19, 2009)

I have delt with this in a hackney foal. We lost him about a week or two after being born but from other causes. both fronts were severely contracted like your little guys. right up against the tendon in the back. At the time the vet suggested hot compresses and streaching the leg many times during the day. We got it so that it would open to about 90 degree's or slightly more before he passed on. At the time the vet suggested a surgery to slice the tendons (slices vertically so they will streach but still there). it was unknown as to weather it would work or if the horse would have sound tendons after (if i recall this proceedure was quite new at the time). Anyhow after the little guy passed on they did the proceedure experimentally and it would have worked fine. I would suggest talking to your vet about this and having it done before you make any drastic decisions (if it comes to putting her down etc). Walking on that leg is not a good idea. our little guy ended up having bad sores on the fronts of his fetlock joints from trying to walk on them.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 19, 2009)

Tetracycline works with foals and contractions but normally not as severe as this. The surgery suggested is normally in the $150 range, so if the shots give some relief, after an X-ray for determining if the joint is involved or only the tendons, surgery may be a resolve.

Prayers for all of you. These things are very stressful and I know you are spending a lot of time with this as these newborns need to nurse about every hour



Not our human schedule, I know. It plays havoc with our own ability to function as I've had a foal that needed to be held up to nurse for 2 days after birthing! I wish you the best and know you may need to make a hard decision. Bless you for your efforts to try and help this little gal.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 19, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you and your filly.


----------



## cherylsminis (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so sorry Sara. The both of you are in my prayers.


----------



## mizbeth (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh!

I will pray for this filly. I have not seen any like this before. Poor little baby, but she will learn to cope with it even if it stays like that. So sorry this happened.

Beth


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 20, 2009)

I just recently got the book Blessed Are The Foals by Phyllis Lose, VMD, and this morning I read a fairly indepth chapter on Contraction in Foals. You might want to look the book up and read it for yourself.

How is she doing this morning?


----------



## Reble (Mar 20, 2009)

I sure hope you guys got a some sleep and hope she is doing well this morning,

post when you can


----------



## LisaB Ozark (Mar 20, 2009)

Keeping you and your foal in my thoughts and prayers.

Lisa - Ozark


----------



## MinisOutWest (Mar 20, 2009)

Prayers and thoughts are with you and the foal from me and my vet. She said "I haven’t ever seen one that bad. It’s worth trying the tetracycline shots, but it’s going to be a miracle if it fixes that one. " You hang in there and do not let your heart follow this one, use your head. I know it hurts, but do what is right for the baby. Please keep us posted and let us know if the leg starts coming around. Good Luck and Be Strong.


----------



## shelly (Mar 20, 2009)

ray



Praying your filly is showing some improvement today!!! My thoughts and healing vibes are coming your way!


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Mar 20, 2009)

Have we any updates on this filly today?

Let's all learn from how this filly's leg is corrected. Sharing knowledge is wonderful!

Look at how everyone's suggestions have helped so far!

Praying from here!

dru


----------



## swd (Mar 20, 2009)

Our little filly is still with us. Vet out again this morning for third and last Tetracycline injection. As you know from the pictures, the contraction is severe and there might be fusion in the joint. This is more than likely not just a case of a contracted tendon, but a birth defect. So far there has been a little improvement in the motion in the foot joint, but it is still bent backwards in a 90 degree angle and seems to be frozen there. The foot cannot be straightened to a normal position at all. We are not optimistic at this point because of the severity. As some of you have said, the injections help in some cases, but probably not in a case this severe. Nevertheless, she is getting lots of attention and we are changing the splints and massaging and exercising the foot throughout the day and night. We talked seriously about our options with our vet this morning. On this forum we have discussed mostly the severely affected left back foot, but the right back is also twisted to a much lesser extent. Keeping all of this in mind, we will continue to work with this little filly, calling her "Sweetheart" at this point, through the weekend and see what Monday brings.

Thank you to all of you who have responded. God bless all of you for your concerns.


----------



## barnbum (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for doing all you can.



You will know exactly what's in her best interest.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2009)

Continued prayers and well wishes. My heart really goes out to you!!!


----------



## Reble (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for taking the time to update us.




still for little "Sweetheart"


----------



## ontherisefarm (Mar 20, 2009)

Hoping for the best for your little Sweetheart... Take care and hang in there...


----------



## SaddleTrail (Mar 20, 2009)

So heart breaking to hear of that filly. She is such a looker. Do what you feel is best for her. Your heart will heal in time.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking back in past posts, I see this is not your first baby with bad legs......? Is this baby out of the same stallion? has you ever changed your feed program or looked into what you are feeding to your preg mares? but it seems 'crooked/ bent' legs are in your past posts with your past babies...... just a thought / concern I had and saw.


----------



## sugarboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Im SO SORRY!



I wish the best for your family and "sweetheart". Keep us posted and dont forget to take care of yourself! I have learned that one from personal experience. We are sending prayers for your little one.


----------



## nbark (Mar 20, 2009)

Sometimes the toughest decisions are the best decisions, not that this is any consolation, but your mini family on the forum will help you through whatever decision you have to make. You have been very brave and have done more than most, you have earned your wings as Sweetheart has too, just for being brave and giving life and love to you and your family.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 20, 2009)

I too have been following this post with hope and anticipation -- my heart just breaks with the thought of what must be going thru your minds - I know that you will do what is right, and my wholehearted support is with you no matter what decision you make. Sweetheart looks to be a little darling, and I am sure that with your continued attendance that you are getting more and more attached each and every hour.

There are many here to fall on for support - take care of yourself, and

((( Hugs ))))

Stacy

PS Minis Out West -- I did not notice any posts from this breeder that expressed other leg issues in their breeding program - I saw posts from others who had experienced similar situations, but not from SWD. As I breeder I know full well how hopeful it is to anticipate a foal and how heartbreaking it is to have a disaster - breeding miniature horses is truly not for sissies -- thankfully we have this Forum to turn to for support - the people in miniatures are the best there are.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 20, 2009)

Our continued prayers for you.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't want to cause you any heartache but in case you are trying to make decisions this information may help. It is a quote from Blessed Are The Foals:

"In a truly contracted fetus, the contorted members ankylose (lock) and are rigidly fixed into postion. The immovable joints and joint structures cease to develop, are incomplete, and so are never functional, regardless of remedial measures or heroic surgical attempts at restoration."

I believe your vet was telling you that this is not just a contracted tendon but a true contraction "affecting primarily the neuromuscular system and secondly the skeletal frame". If you look at the photo of the worst leg you can see that the fetlock is not fully formed. One word of caution though - this book was written in 1987 and there may be new information out there, check with your veterinarian.

Something else I read is that what they are finding is that these contractions are a result of taking too good of care of our mares and feeding excess amounts of protein and supplements and are not in any way necessarily inheritable deformities.

You have my prayers.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 21, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> I don't want to cause you any heartache but in case you are trying to make decisions this information may help. It is a quote from Blessed Are The Foals:
> "In a truly contracted fetus, the contorted members ankylose (lock) and are rigidly fixed into postion. The immovable joints and joint structures cease to develop, are incomplete, and so are never functional, regardless of remedial measures or heroic surgical attempts at restoration."
> 
> I believe your vet was telling you that this is not just a contracted tendon but a true contraction "affecting primarily the neuromuscular system and secondly the skeletal frame". If you look at the photo of the worst leg you can see that the fetlock is not fully formed.
> ...


Lori,

Thank you for all the information. The nutrition issue is very interesting.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hoping everything is going ok,been thinking of you and your little one.


----------



## Reble (Mar 22, 2009)

Any update on Sweetheart, still sending


----------



## swd (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all again for your information. It is so much appreciated. You are a wealth of information and I remain overwhelmed with your support. I wanted to give you an update on "Sweetheart," but first I feel that I must respond on this forum to "Minis Out West." I do not know where your statement that "Crooked/Bent legs are in my past posts with past babies." I am a reputable breeder, have been breeding and raising miniature horses since 1996 and I feel that your statement is very hurtful. I am not a regular contributor to this forum, but tend to come here for information when something unfamiliar to me presents itself. I can only remember ONE other issue with "Crooked/Bent" legs that I have brought to this forum. That was a couple of years ago when I had a foal born with windswept front legs. Found out that a number of you had the same experience and that the legs corrected themselves in a matter of days (which I found to be true with my foal.)

Your post prompted me to look back on my records. I only have computer records back to the year 2000. But since 2000, we have delivered 166 foals at our farm and I have had leg issues with 2 foals. I hardly think this qualifies as having a problem that needs to be addressed. Nature is not perfect, these things just happen, and there just isn't always an answer as to why. I can assure you that we take great pride in our horses, in our breeding program and monitor it very closely. Nevertheless, I do appreciate your concern expressed in your post. Please understand that we have had several very rough days emotionally and maybe I am a little "testy." Sorry if I came over a little too strong.

I do not know how to search the forum to see if there are other posts that you think may be mine. But I do appreciate Mountain Meadows for researching this and stating that she could not find other posts. As I said before, I DO acknowledge one other post about leg issues, but that is all I can remember.

Now for the update on "Sweetheart." We have continued to splint, take them off and massage, exercise, and re-splint. She has shown no improvement in the foot. There is no mobility in the ankle joint. And yes, she has won our hearts, making the decision that we, along with our vet, will possibly make tomorrow a very, very difficult one. We made pictures today and I will see if I can get someone to post them for me. Maybe this will help someone else if they ever have this problem with one of their foals.


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Mar 22, 2009)

Prayers still being sent out to you and your family and to sweetheart


----------



## Reble (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you again, for the update on sweetheart, And yes, she has won my heart also.

Sounds like tomorrow is going to be very difficult time for you guys, sorry to hear she has not improved, you know what is best.

Thinking of you and sweetheart, bless you for all you have done.




(((hugs)))


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 22, 2009)

I was hoping for a better update

you must be exhausted I'm hoping you have some hope tomorrow

prayers for you and your little sweatheart


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 22, 2009)

You have done everything you could. I don't think the issue with the leg is genetic. To me it seems like it was the way the leg was somehow positioned in utero. I would have done the same as you in all you have tried for your little Sweetheart. My heart and prayers go out to you. It is so heart breaking to have such a precious little one to have to make such a hard choice for them. You will be in my prayers and thoughts to give you strength and piece of mind in the days to come.

God bless little Sweetheart.


----------



## Becky (Mar 22, 2009)

Updated pictures.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 22, 2009)

I am soooo sorry to hear that there is no positive progress - I was really pulling and praying for that



Please don't waste your time and energy on worrying about anything anyone has said - any one of us could find ourselves in the exact same position and you have been doing all you can for this poor wee foal. Breeding horses is not for the faint of heart and you will need all your strength tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, that poor foal, and poor you! This is just heartbreaking.





Nature isn't perfect, things happen, unfortunately. I'm so sorry that Sweetheart isn't showing any progress, though it would have astounded me if something that bad could be fixed. Best wishes to you, no matter what you decide to do.


----------



## sundaymom (Mar 22, 2009)

Just had to make a comment here.

I too like you come back and forth to Lil Beginnings from time to time. I am older and started late into miniatures. I struggled for several years on my own and then one day found Lil Beginnings. It was like I had spent years wondering lost and finally found people with an abundance of knowledge and experience.

The story of your baby is heartbreaking but without breeders being willing to share these experiences, how will the rest of us learn. You could have kept this to yourself but out of love for your horses you sought help where you had the best chance to find it.

Whatever decision you have to make, I personally will understand you did the best you could for this little one.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 23, 2009)

Bless you and your little one. And thank you for sharing your experience as I'm sure it's been a difficult one. You will know what's best. Hugs to you.


----------



## Reble (Mar 23, 2009)

Precious Sweetheart standing the best she can, I see how difficult this is for you, have no words, just still more


----------



## ontherisefarm (Mar 23, 2009)

I will be praying for you and your little one and I know that you will make the right decision for your brave little one. Take care.....


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wanted to send hugs to the both of you. Wishing you the best with what ever decesion that you make about this beautiful filly.


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 23, 2009)

I too am a newbie to Miniatures but not horses , I've only had them for 4 years...But I just want to say

THANK - YOU from the bottom of my heart for giving me the chance to see and learn more about what could go wrong should I decide to ever start breeding mini's.. If it weren't for breeders like you showing the truth of what can happen I think there would be so many Mini people out there just breeding for the fact of getting a mini to contuine breeding ..I truly respect you and admire you even tho I do not know you personality I do feel your pain and once again Thank - You for helping me to learn more about the Miniature Horse.

Best of luck to you anf your foal....prayers coming your way...

Jennifer


----------



## Indy's mom (Mar 23, 2009)

Hugs and Prayers to you and your precious filly today!!!!

~Tammy


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 23, 2009)

Does she have a good will to live? It seems like someone on here has a 3 legged mini,is this a possibility? Just grasping here,I can't imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## Barbie (Mar 23, 2009)

Prayers for you and Sweetheart today!

Barbie


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry you and your cute filly are going through this



Sending prayers for you!

Jessi


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 23, 2009)

Miniv is the member with a 3 legged mini,you may already know. She has a great article on her website,under Gabriel.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 23, 2009)

SWD

My heart goes out to you and little Sweetheart -- it is such a difficult situation to deal with, expecially when you see the "hope" in the eyes of the little foal. I truly do understand your dilema concerning her quality of life - certainly THE most important aspect of this entire situation. If the vet are suggesting that the leg is truly deformed and that cutting tendons will not help, I wonder if they would consider the possibility of amputating that portion of her little leg and fitting her with a prostethis on a "pro bono" type of basis. Vets are in general a very empathatic group of people who try very hard to do the right thing, but are often encumbered by "costs" and by owners who can't absorb them. An area that you might explore with your vet's asistance and approval would be to look into some theraputic animal orginazations and see if they would be willing to help in this situation with the understanding that little Sweetheard would then come to live with them as a sort of "ambassador" for the human children that are working on overcomming disabilities. I can think of very few animals who would give such a wonderful lesson in life. It is not uncommon for these associations to have a team of vets who work with the animals that the associaton owns and provides vet care on a "pro bono" basis. Wouldn't it be neat if little Sweetheart was able to enjoy a wonderful life teaching handicapped children how to keep a good spirit in the face of adversity.

Again, my heart aches for what you must be going thru

Hugs (((( )))))

Stacy


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 23, 2009)

I am so sorry. How terribly heartbreaking! Sending hugs and support your way, no matter the outcome.


----------



## shelly (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this with Sweetheart, but I agree with the others who thank you for sharing this experience with all of us so that we may learn from it! {{{HUGS}}} to you and Sweetheart and more



ray


----------



## Suzie (Mar 23, 2009)

Sending prayers for you and your precious filly. May God guide you in your decisions. I wondered also about a prosthesis for her? Whatever you decide will be the right choice. As has been stated, breeding is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 23, 2009)

My heart is going out to you with your filly.........So many possibilities for her, and not all are easy ones........

Yes, we do have a three legged mini and his name is Gabriel. We chose to have his rear leg amputated because he was a fighter and was NOT about to give up. (One of our vets tried to talk us into euthanizing him, but Gabriel wasn't about to accept that!)

If you ARE considering amputation, check with your little girl about it. She will tell you by her behavior, her face and eyes.... just like our Gabriel did. It's not an easy road. A variation of the constant care you are doing already will continue for a long time. For us, we realized it was a life-time commitment.....HIS life-time........how ever long that may be.

And then down the road, your little one will be dealing with compensating on those remaining three limbs. So, you'll have to deal with that......especially in winter temps........ We tried the prosthetics for Gabriel and he refused all of them that were made.

I'm including a link to Gabriel's story. And if you want to contact me privately, please do. Don't hesitate.

http://www.miniatureventures.com/gabriel.html


----------



## Ladsmom (Mar 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for everything that you are going through with your little girl. After reading Gabriel's story, I just wanted to let you know that I too have a little horse that can only use three legs. My little guy is almost a yearling, and he has a fused hock on his left back leg. It won't straighten out for him to walk on it. He gets around just fine, and can run like the wind. This little guy is the best, and I am so glad that the breeder who gave him to me left him have a chance. I know your problem is a little different because the front leg I think would be harder to adjust to. My Timid Streak doesn't really know what is like to have four working legs. My prayers are with you, and I agree look at her and ask her if she wants to give it a try and you will know the answer. Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## REO (Mar 23, 2009)

My thoughts, my prayers, my love, my respect and my heart go out to you and Sweetheart.


----------



## Keri (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow! I've never seen anything like that. I don't breed often and only had one foal (he was a great experience). But I think the stress of wondering and worrying did me in.





I commend you for trying to help this little girl. A lot of good information has been given to you. You know the right decision to make. Either way, you seem to be the right person to care for her.



Many good luck wishes sent your way. Keep us posted. If you do decide to try and rehabilitate her as a 3-legged mini, I would love to read about your experiences (blog or page on a website). Such a great learning page for everyone (and to show that not all hope is lost in situations like this). If you decide to put her down, many prayers your way. I just lost my yearling boy we bred for on Saturday. Its heartbreaking whether you were expecting it or not (ours definately wasn't expected). They touch your life even in the little short time they've been with you.



Many wishes sent your way.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 24, 2009)

Ladsmom said:


> I am so sorry for everything that you are going through with your little girl. After reading Gabriel's story, I just wanted to let you know that I too have a little horse that can only use three legs. My little guy is almost a yearling, and he has a fused hock on his left back leg. It won't straighten out for him to walk on it. He gets around just fine, and can run like the wind. This little guy is the best, and I am so glad that the breeder who gave him to me left him have a chance. I know your problem is a little different because the front leg I think would be harder to adjust to. My Timid Streak doesn't really know what is like to have four working legs. My prayers are with you, and I agree look at her and ask her if she wants to give it a try and you will know the answer. Good Luck and God Bless!



Would love it if you shared more about your little guy, "Timid Streak". Do you have a photo of him? I can picture him running. That made me smile.......Gabriel runs much better than he walks too. As a matter of fact, if you saw him running in a field, you probably wouldn't even notice he was missing a leg.


----------



## barnbum (Mar 24, 2009)

Whatever you decide is best for this wee girl.


----------



## mylilgirls (Mar 25, 2009)

We are praying for you & your lil one. I hope & Hope things work out. But PLease remember you can only do so much & we ALL know that you have & are doing everything you can do.

Take care &

God bless


----------



## Reble (Mar 25, 2009)

How is Sweetheart today.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 25, 2009)

What a warm, wonderful group on people here, that are all behind you and your precious special baby! You have taken such wonderful care of Sweetheart. No one could have done a better job. May you and your vet come up with a solution that brings you peace and may she be able to move comfortably--either as a three legged horse or in foal heaven. God Bless You and yours!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wondering how your doing,and know we're here for you whatever you decide.


----------



## swd (Mar 25, 2009)

UPDATE: Just wanted to let everyone know that Sweetheart is alive and well and is growing stronger each day. There is no improvement in the foot itself but she has adjusted well to manuvering on her homemade prosthesis. She can follow mom around and is nursing well; even manages to be a little playful at times.

And the GOOD NEWS is that a wonderful, gracious lady is making arrangements to come get Sweetheart, have her evaluated medically, have her fitted with a custom made prosthesis, and use her as a therapy horse. This individual is knowledgeable in corrective hoof care which is such a added blessing. We just knew this little horse had a purpose in life or she would not be with us now. Thanks to this lady, (I will let her identify herself here if she so desires) little Sweetheart will now receive the very best of care for her handicap and has a chance for a more comfortable life. I am so happy!!!


----------



## Reble (Mar 25, 2009)

OH THANK YOU for this wonderful update...

What a blessing she will be to so many out there.

You have done a wonderful job, would love to know more.


----------



## horsehug (Mar 25, 2009)

SWD,

What wonderful wonderful news!! And you have done such a fantastic job getting her ready for this! 

Susan O.


----------



## Keri (Mar 25, 2009)

That is just super!!!! High Five to the person taking her to use her in therapy programs!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 25, 2009)

That is wonderful news!!! Bless you for all you have done for this foal.


----------



## TuffyLynn (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree! this is great news!.....like Targets Mom says Bless you for all your efforts....smiles Lynn


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 25, 2009)

What wonderful news - - no doubt she will become a wonderful ambassador and help many, many people also overcome challenges.

Many (((( HUGS )))) to you for hanging in there - I am sure it has been extremely stressful for you all.

Stacy


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW! That IS wonderful news! Wahoo! I will continue to pray for her to adapt well and be just fine!


----------



## Barbie (Mar 26, 2009)

What a wonderful way to start my day - with great news about Sweetheart. Sounds like she will have a wonderful home and do a lot of good. Thanks for taking such great care of her.

Barbie


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 26, 2009)

That just made my day!!! I'm so happy for you both,she is sure to touch many more lives




.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 26, 2009)

What a WONDERFUL feeling it was to read your post!!!! Thank you for taking such good care of her and helping create a wonderful life for her.


----------



## Gena (Mar 26, 2009)

What a blessing!!! So happy for you and your precious foal!!!


----------



## mandi (Mar 26, 2009)

Your update brought tears to my eyes what a wonderful update on sweetheart. My prayers and blessings are still with her, you and her soon to be new family.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2009)

That's SUPER news!! Yay!!!


----------



## zacharyfarms (Mar 26, 2009)

There are many Angels in disguise...you and your husband and this new owner for Sweetheart are certainly some of those among us. Prayers and hugs



for all of you.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 26, 2009)

I was hoping beyond hope that there was a miracle for your little Sweetheart. I just can't believe it has come true. What happy happy news. You all have done such a fantastic job keeping her going and getting her nursing. How did you make a her a little support for her leg?

God bless you all for sticking with it. Go Sweetheart Go!!


----------



## georgiegirl (Mar 26, 2009)

What a beautiful update





I am so relieved to hear that the little one will be well cared for and that she will serve a wonderful purpose in her life.

Thank you to the special person who is helping.


----------



## barnbum (Mar 26, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## woodnldy (Mar 29, 2009)

Any more updates?? When does she get to meet her new mom??


----------



## swd (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so elated to update that Sweetheart has been picked up by her new mom today and that she continues to amaze us with her ability to adjust. She is now an energetic and mischievous little filly, bouncing everywhere despite her foot deformity. She has adjusted well to wearing her splint and does not let it hinder her from enjoying life. Her new owner is so enthusiastic, optimistic, and has such a desire to better this little filly's life. She has already gained our respect for taking this little filly and planning a life as a therapy horse in military hospitals, nursing homes, etc. Just in less than a day, this little filly has been to Pet Smart, ridden in a shopping cart, gotten new booties, and has a new prosthesis/splint in the making. She is now playing in a motel room in TN and being loved and enjoyed by her new owners. They keep us updated every few minutes. She is doing great!!!

Sweetheart's (there may be a new name in the making too) future now looks much brighter for her. Thank you, thank you to her new owners from the bottom of our hearts. Enjoy her, look after her, protect her, and may she bring much happiness to you in return.

I am sure the new owners will make an announcement soon but in the meantime, you are invited to view Sweetheart's myspace page at myspace.com\sweetheartmini


----------



## REO (Apr 1, 2009)

[SIZE=24pt]*AWESOME!!*[/SIZE]

I'm so happy for her! Bless you all!


----------



## Reble (Apr 1, 2009)

I can see a big improvement in the 2 weeks since she has been born.

Hope you do not mind me asking a couple of questions.

Does she drink from a bottle or dish, and she can eat hay at 2 weeks old, oh my would not have known?

How is mom doing with her gone, or has she not been with mom.

Sorry did not read all the pages, so these questions might have already been answered.

Bless you and her new Family, that is amazing, how she is getting along.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thankyou for the update,I'm sure she is gonna touch many lives



.


----------



## jleonard (Apr 1, 2009)

That is fantastic that everything worked out so prefectly for this little girl! What a wonderful life she is going to lead


----------



## welchlover84 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so happy that she has found a new home! I have been keeping up with her information since the beginning and sending all prayers I can to Sweet Heart and her family! I have checked out her myspace page and added her as a friend, I am so happy the new family is going to keep everyone updated on her. Apparently her new mom told me that they were going to do some excercises with her front legs to help them get stronger so she does not have to put so much pressure on her splinted leg. They are so happy to have her and they told me she is doing wonderful!

In regards to the "new name" they want to see how bright her personality shows and give her a "barn name". Her name will forever be Sweetheart in our hearts and minds. Bright blessings to both families!


----------



## swd (Apr 2, 2009)

Got an update on Sweetheart this morning after her night in the motel room and all is well. To answer some questions, Sweetheart eagerly drinks her formula from a bottle or from a dish. And no, she is not eating hay at 2 weeks of age but it probably won't be long if he progresses like she has been. 

I was also very concerned about separating mom and foal but even that has gone remarkably well. Really, so amazingly well that it is hard to believe. I had been dreading this day but it seems my worry was all for nothing. Mom looked for her briefly yesterday when Sweetheart left, but only briefly. Then she settled in to grazing and it was almost like she "knew" that this was for the best. All is well here with mom.

Like all of you, I love my horses and would never in a normal circumstance separate a mare and foal at this early age. I do not take this lightly. But when a second chance for life came for this foal, I weighed our options and this was her chance to live a better life. So far, all has worked out well and I just pray that will continue to be the case.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2009)

In my opinion, you have surely done right by this filly and I am so happy for everyone that the right (and very special!!!) home came forward. I cannot think of a better way for this to have turned out for your filly


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 2, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!! I am crying now but it’s the good kind.

If anyone ‘faults’ you for letting her go and be away from mom this early well shame on them! You ARE doing what’s best for Sweetheart by following your own.

Bless you for not giving up on her and providing the best of care for her in these weeks. She was born for this job – deformity and all she was born and placed on this earth with a will to live and thrive so that she can continue to have a wide reaching ripple effect on many many people throughout her lifetime.

Hugs to you for letting her go and doing what is best for her and hugs to her new family for having the compassion to want her and use her as such an ambassador for therapy work

I look foward to more updates on her


----------



## Reble (Apr 2, 2009)

swd said:


> Got an update on Sweetheart this morning after her night in the motel room and all is well. To answer some questions, Sweetheart eagerly drinks her formula from a bottle or from a dish. And no, she is not eating hay at 2 weeks of age but it probably won't be long if he progresses like she has been.
> I was also very concerned about separating mom and foal but even that has gone remarkably well. Really, so amazingly well that it is hard to believe. I had been dreading this day but it seems my worry was all for nothing. Mom looked for her briefly yesterday when Sweetheart left, but only briefly. Then she settled in to grazing and it was almost like she "knew" that this was for the best. All is well here with mom.
> 
> Like all of you, I love my horses and would never in a normal circumstance separate a mare and foal at this early age. I do not take this lightly. But when a second chance for life came for this foal, I weighed our options and this was her chance to live a better life. So far, all has worked out well and I just pray that will continue to be the case.


Thanks for the update, just amazing how things turn out, when we need help.

This little Sweetheart, sure looks like she is going to get everything she needs.

Checked out her on myspace and I believe I can see a difference already, and so cute when she was in the cart.


----------



## welchlover84 (Dec 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had heard anything new about Sweetheart? I have not heard anything since my last post.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Dec 24, 2009)

I did hear about her during the summer i think. She actually went to stay with Dawn Hahler who had her in her house for a while. After a while, I believe she had to be put down. I don't remember if it was just the deformity or something else going on.

Barb

edited to add- Yes, that is her, I looked up the old post and the MySpace page they had on her. It was Dawn that mentioned the filly to me when she was up in Minnesota.


----------



## Genie (Dec 24, 2009)

I hope she didn't suffer too long


----------



## mdegner (Dec 24, 2009)

Geez, I wish I hadn't picked up this this thread and read it.....Got to the last page and BUMMED out......I too hope she didn't suffer in some long, terrible way and she went quickly.......nuff said


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh gosh, I too started rereading this thread....was thinking that we were going to get a happy Christmas story maybe some pictures. Now Im speechless

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 24, 2009)

DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 24, 2009)

welchlover84 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had heard anything new about Sweetheart? I have not heard anything since my last post.


welchlover84....You had NO business deliberately pulling this post up and that is exactly what you did...you read the post about hahler and deliberately went and found this. Never mind that you will be deeply hurting one of the sweetest people in the world by dragging this up but that's what people like you do. I for one am suspect of who exactly you are? I have my suspicions and would imagine IP addresses might lay a trail to a relation between you and hahler.

Moderators I think this really needs to be pulled.


----------



## swd (Dec 24, 2009)

Moderators, please pull this post. I am the original poster and I see no reason for it to be brought back up after such a long period of time. Little Sweetheart was given to Dawn Hahler to be fitted with a prosthesis and used for a therapy horse at hospitals, etc. I was later told by Dawn that little Sweetheart had to be put to sleep because of scoliosis of the spine. Rest in peace little Sweetheart. You are not forgotten.


----------

